# stock injector size GA16De



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

does anyone know what the stock injector size is on the GA16DE? also, are they high or low impedance? and are they top feed, or side feed? for a turbo application, what injectors work best for a low boost system, running on the GA16DE


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

157cc i think.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how about low or high impedance, and top or side feed?


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Using an ohmmeter, resistance should be 12 ohms, they are pintle-less fuel injectors, and I think the sr20 injectors should fit in your fuel rail, (I think you should get a s-afc, or some kind of fuel management for them to operate )


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i believe the stock injectors are 187cc


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

159cc
side feed

? would like to know about the high or low imp.
I saw a web page some were that gave a overview of the nissan injectors by model yr. ,and there interchangablity, but for the life of me I cant remember


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i replaced the stock injectors with 370cc injectors when i boosted my ga. u have no need to run a fmu if u get ur ecu programed for the right injectors


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, but how do i go about getting my ecu reprogrammed without getting the JWT one?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I just bought some purple top 370cc injectors from a RWD sr20det... I hope that they're the right ones!

I know they are supposed to be purple, but no one could give me a straight answer about using injectors froma RWD sr20det


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

not sure...you should just buy my turbo kit made by my bro javierb14. comes with a JWT stage 1 ecu


----------

